# Intro.



## Dr.Smith (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello, Im new to the forum and thought I should introduce myself.  Im thiry seven years old and live in the midwest United States, I practice a Hybrid form of Karate called Zanshin Karate.  I enjoy working out and jogging when time and weather permit. Makeing friends and haveing fun are my goals for this forum. Happy new year.


----------



## Buka (Jan 2, 2015)

Welcome aboard, Doc.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 2, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Is there a story behind "DrSmith"?


----------



## Tames D (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome along Doc.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Is there a story behind "DrSmith"?


At our age, it could only be "Lost In Space," 



Unless, of course, he's a doctor, whose last name is "Smith." 


Welcome Doc! (_Oh, the pain-the pain!_ 

 )


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 3, 2015)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr.Smith said:


> Hello, Im new to the forum and thought I should introduce myself.  Im thiry seven years old and live in the midwest United States, I practice a Hybrid form of Karate called Zanshin Karate.  I enjoy working out and jogging when time and weather permit. Makeing friends and haveing fun are my goals for this forum. Happy new year.



Could you pop over to the relevant forum and post more on Zanshin. Getting curious again


----------



## Dr.Smith (Jan 3, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Is there a story behind "DrSmith"?


  Not really but I will offer some further background if you like.  My martial arts career, began around age eleven,  during summers with my grand parents I would practice "Karate" with an instructor from there home town, it was actually a  Kick boxing/ Judo Mix and the teacher could barely speak English but it was fun.  Next I was adopted bt a couple and my foster Dad was a Hybrid Karate Instructor, I attained purple belt in his system called Combat Karate which was a Kenpo,Judo,shotokan mix. There was a break for about six or seven years in my training in which I joined the Army and lifted alot of weights and ran and ran and ean lols. Then another three or four break from everything and finally now for the past year and a half Ive been doing Zanshin Karate which is another Hybrid mix Shotokan,Judo,Boxing, wrestleing and Jujitsu, Im currently three tests away from my BB and shoul have that in about a year.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr.Smith said:


> Not really but I will offer some further background if you like.  My martial arts career, began around age eleven,  during summers with my grand parents I would practice "Karate" with an instructor from there home town, it was actually a  Kick boxing/ Judo Mix and the teacher could barely speak English but it was fun.  Next I was adopted bt a couple and my foster Dad was a Hybrid Karate Instructor, I attained purple belt in his system called Combat Karate which was a Kenpo,Judo,shotokan mix. There was a break for about six or seven years in my training in which I joined the Army and lifted alot of weights and ran and ran and ean lols. Then another three or four break from everything and finally now for the past year and a half Ive been doing Zanshin Karate which is another Hybrid mix Shotokan,Judo,Boxing, wrestleing and Jujitsu, Im currently three tests away from my BB and shoul have that in about a year.



Yeah, hybridization of the Martial Arts alright. Wow that is some locker


----------



## Dr.Smith (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks Transk, I would love to post more about Zanshin, I waas looking last night at the forums and wasnt really sure where I should post a thread about Zanshin at.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr.Smith said:


> Thanks Transk, I would love to post more about Zanshin, I waas looking last night at the forums and wasnt really sure where I should post a thread about Zanshin at.



Yeah me too. I suppose what is the biggest influence in hybrid. Namely the biggest core, or the core. Maybe in the general ma thread as an introduction maybe?


----------



## Danny T (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Enjoy the discussions.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to Marshall talk we do hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome are you a Doctor or just like the name?


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 3, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> Welcome are you a Doctor or just like the name?



Are you referring to Doctor Who?


----------



## Dr.Smith (Jan 3, 2015)

I am a Doctor, yes.  I dont watch Doctor Who, sorry.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dr.Smith said:


> I am a Doctor, yes.  I dont watch Doctor Who, sorry.



Great series!


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 4, 2015)

Ha, you are a hybrid mutt like me. I look forward to our conversations here!


----------

